# Rentrer, Retourner, Revenir



## facebooker

podrian ayudarme con la diferencia entre estos tres verbos, son sinonimos?

je suis rentree a la maison
je suis retournee a la maison
je suis rentree a la maison

las tres significan lo mismo?


----------



## pali1985

Creo que te equivocaste de foro, esto es inglés-español, de todas maneras, hay diferencias en los tres verbos, pero en el fondo tienen algo en común:
para empezar, si eres mujer está bien rentrée, si eres hombre, es rentré (una e), si quieres decir que volviste a tu casa, más que maison (el lugar físico) es chez moi (el lugar, el hogar), y retourner no utiliza el auxiliar être, sino avoir, entonces:

- Je suis rentré chez moi (volví a mi casa, quiere decir que está de vuelta, no volverá a salir)
- J'ai retourné (siempre con una e, independiente del género del artículo) chez moi (estar de vuelta en la casa)
- Je suis revenu chez moi (revenue en femenino), (me devolví a mi casa, no necesariamente porque no volverá a salir, sólo esta de vuelta)


----------



## Pinairun

El primero y el tercer ejemplo los has puesto exactamente iguales. Así que solo hay dos opciones: Sí, significan lo mismo: volver. Pero creo que existe una "nuance" que los diferencia. O, al menos, eso creo.

Je suis rentrée à la maison.
_Rentrer_ significa volver a entrar en un lugar de donde antes se ha salido. Rentrer à l'école, por ejemplo, después de las vacaciones.
_Y rentrer_ también es volver allí donde tienes tu hogar, a tu casa, a tu país, junto a los tuyos, después de una ausencia. Creo que implica un reencuentro emocional también.

Je suis retournée à la maison.
_Retourner_ es volver a algún lugar de donde se ha salido, tu casa, tu pueblo... Es haber hecho un viaje de ida y ahora el de vuelta.
_Retourner_ también puede ser ir de nuevo a algún lugar que se ha visitado con anterioridad, no necesariamente allegado a tí. Puedes haber ido a París en alguna ocasión y ahora "retournes", pero no "rentres".


----------



## Pinairun

pali1985 said:


> Creo que te equivocaste de foro, esto es inglés-español, de todas maneras, hay diferencias en los tres verbos, pero en el fondo tienen algo en común:
> para empezar, si eres mujer está bien rentrée, si eres hombre, es rentré (una e), si quieres decir que volviste a tu casa, más que maison (el lugar físico) es chez moi (el lugar, el hogar), y retourner no utiliza el auxiliar être, sino avoir, entonces:
> 
> - Je suis rentré chez moi (volví a mi casa, quiere decir que está de vuelta, no volverá a salir)
> - J'ai retourné (siempre con una e, independiente del género del artículo) chez moi (estar de vuelta en la casa)
> - Je suis revenu chez moi (revenue en femenino), (me devolví a mi casa, no necesariamente porque no volverá a salir, sólo esta de vuelta)


 
Du Conjugueur:
*retourner*
Premier groupe
Se conjugue avec avoir ou être


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Je suis retourné(e) chez moi.

En esta frase, el auxiliar ha de ser être. Se utiliza con avoir cuando tiene complemento directo (ej: J'ai retourné ma veste)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lhassa

> rentrerénétrer à nouveau dans un lieu d'où on est sorti
> retourner: Aller à nouveau dans un lieu où l'on est déjà allé.
> revenir: Faire retour (à un point de départ).



casi no hay diferencia entre los tres verbos pero
me parece que cuando utilisamos "j'y retourne" es que no habias previsto volver a tu casa y que tienes que ir de nuevo porque olvidaste algo o que algo imprevisto succedio.

en cuanto a "rentrer" pienso que es la palabra mas frecuente para decir que has vuelto o vas a volver a casa. 

Sin embargo no puedes utilisarla para decir que vuelves a casa de alguien que no sea la tuya : 
je suis rentré chez lui???=> je suis allé chez lui (una vez) ou je suis retourné/revenu chez lui (dos o mas veces) ou je suis entré chez lui (estaba afuera y decidi entrar)


----------



## MAGIGAN

Bonjour! 

*je reviens encore chez vous*

Tengo una duda acerca de la expresión de arriba, es una contestación a un correo que he pasado reclamando una cosa pendiente, me imagino que querrá decirme que estaremos en contacto pero ¡ que forma más rara! ¿no? ¿ estoy equivocada?
Merci.


----------



## Ervikano

Así, a secas, es difícil...
Lo de "chez vous" se podría traducir por "por / a su casa", "por su región"...
En cuanto a "Je reviens encore" lo traduciría con "Vuelvo una vez más "
Pero hay que subrayar que este "encore" acompañando el verbo "revenir" es un redundancia, por lo tanto denota la intención de parte del locutor de hacer hincapié sobre este tema -podría interpretarse incluso como impaciencia...

Como lo puedes comprobar, faltan datos aquí para entender correctamente el sentido de la frase.


----------



## olorina

Creo que el sentido de esta frase se parece a : _je reviens vers vous. _
En un correo, esto puede significar : _Le contesto otra vez, le vuelvo a contestar, _o algo así. El _vers vous_ no implica un desplazamiento geográfico, sino una palabra dirigida a tí.


----------



## Ervikano

Je reviens vers vous o bien Je reviens à vous, tendría en efecto este sentido.
No obstante, Magigan nos dice Je reviens encore chez vous, lo cual oscurece el sentido de la frase...


----------



## olorina

Sí, es bastante equívoco. Por eso yo me pregunto si la frase no es quivocada, tal vez ha sido escrita por un estranjero que la ha traducido mal. 
Esta frase traducida _Vuelvo otra vez a su casa, _me parece que no se utiliza para contestar a una reclamación.


----------



## Ervikano

Exact, c'est ce que j'ai également pensé : qu'il pouvait s'agir d'une personne étrangère qui aurait formulé cette phrase, et qui expliquerait cette ambigüité.
Il faudra attendre de plus amples détails de la part de Magigan.


----------



## MAGIGAN

Bonjour!
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda,si efectivamente se trata de un extranjero de ahí su respuesta,imaginaba que lo que quería decir era que volveríamos a estar en contacto, pero lo que me chocaba era la frase que usó.
Merci.


----------



## Vicomte123

Puisqu'on est revenu sur un ancien post, une petite correction.
S'il est vrai que l'on parlera de la rentrée pour les enfants en septembre, il me semble qu'on ne dira pas "rentrer à l'école" pour ce moment-là, ainsi que le suggère Pinairun.
On dira "mon fils rentre à l'école" si c'est sa toute première fois par exemple, ou on dira "qu'il (r)entre en 6e ou en seconde", par la suite.


----------



## pauto

Hola a todos,
tengo una duda, no veo la diferencia entre revenir (volver/regresar a un lugar) y retouner (volver). Son sinónimos? y cuál se suele utilizar más frecuentemente??

Por ejemplo, si estás en casa, te vas a ir y te despides diciendo: luego vuelvo!Cuál es más correcto?
je reviens après!
Je retourne après!

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je reviens plus tard. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pauto

muchas gracias! y me podrias explicar la diferencia entre revenir y retourner??  no encuentro la diferencia

gracias


----------



## Marie3933

Hola Pauto,
Es la misma diferencia que entre 'aller' y 'venir'. Depende del punto de vista, del punto en que se situa el locutor. Revenir es 'volver a venir' o 'venir otra vez', o sea, como 'venir', el movimiento se considera desde allí hacia aquí, donde se encuentra o se situa mentalmente el locutor. En cambio, retourner es 'ir otra vez' o 'volver a ir', o sea ir desde aquí, donde se situa el locutor, hacia allá, el allá respecto al locutor.
Ahora bien, el prefijo 're' puede interpretarse de dos formas distintas: o se refiere a la vuelta al punto de partida (ej.: 'on retourne/revient dimanche' implica 'a casa' 'a donde estábamos antes'); o significa la reiteración de la acción (ej.: 'on retournera/reviendra l'année prochaine' = ir/venir otra vez).
Espero haber podido ayudarte.


----------



## pauto

Muchas gracias marie! me ha quedado clarísimo

Entonces, por ejemplo: Si estoy en casa y me quiero despedir con la frase "ahora vuelvo", como estoy en el lugar al que me refiero digo: " je reviens plus tard"

Y si no estoy en ese lugar uso retourner,como: " je dois retourner à la place, j'ai perdu les clés"

Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Marie3933

Eso es. Tu as tout compris!
Encantada de haber podido ayudarte.


----------



## San1972

Quelle est la différence entre:
repartir, retourner, rentrer, revenir.
Repartir: volver a irse, cómo volver a irse????
Retourner: volver ...???
Rentrer: volver....???
Revenir: volver o regresar.
Toutes les mots signifie la meme chose?
Merci pour l'aide


----------

